# Pellets in a gas smoker??



## bigbountybbq

Just got a Brinkmann gas cabinet smoker. Works really well, and is much less work than my charcoal smoker. Anyhow I bought some pellets to use in the gas smoker, I was told you can use them even if you don't have a pellet smoker. Problem is my smoker has started to "leak" out the top and build up some sort of sticky black residue under the water pan. Not sure what it is, when it's hot it is really gooey and sticky, but when cooled it's almost hard as a rock. Should I only be putting these in the foil pouch to smoke with? I sure hope I'm not ingesting anything harmful


----------



## richoso1

First of all, congrats on your new smoker. If it makes like easier for you, then it's a good thing.

Secondly,you may be talking about creosote buildup. When you're smoking, are you seeing big clouds of white smoke? You should be striving for a small amount of thin blue smoke. You might be burning too much pellet at one time, maybe you can try using wood chunks. If your smoked food has a bitter taste to it, that's a sign of creosote. You should not eat that food from a food safety point of view.

Maybe a little more detail would help, as in how much pellet, are you using a firebox, foil? How far are the pellets from the flame?


----------



## bigbountybbq

Thanks for the quick reply! I'll try and get some pics up this weekend since it's difficult to explain. But I have noticed quite a bit more white smoke after switching to pellets. I add about two handfuls every 30 mins or so, now that I think of it, it seems I try and get more pellets in at a time since they are burning up a bit quicker. I think I should also try and raise up my fire pan, I have it basically touching the flames from the burner. Sounds like that could also be the problem. Always good advice here...thanks richoso1!! Also my chicken thighs and shoulder I've done don't taste bad at all, I really like this unit because it allows me to get off work and still have time to smoke dinner before 7pm every night!!


----------



## nwdave

Like you,  I have a GOSM and have experimented with pellets.  I almost spilled my drink over the keyboard over the :"two handfuls"........  Uh, that's a bit more than you want.  Next time, try about 10 pellets.  The concept is to get a thin blue smoke, not rolling smoke coming out all the orfices, if you get my meaning.  Pellets are usable as a smoke source but you have to add them frequently and a few at a time.  I use a long handled ladle spoon with about 10 or so pellets and just drop them into the smoke pan as needed.  It's a pain, so that's why I've moved on to the Amazin' Smoker.  You keep experimenting until you find the "way" to your goals.  Another thought, before you ask, I don't put the pellets in foil, too much trouble.  Save the foil for wrapping your perfect ribs or pork butt for the cooler, teasing your guests.  That's where the action is.
 


BigBountyBBQ said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I'll try and get some pics up this weekend since it's difficult to explain. But I have noticed quite a bit more white smoke after switching to pellets. I add about two handfuls every 30 mins or so, now that I think of it, it seems I try and get more pellets in at a time since they are burning up a bit quicker. I think I should also try and raise up my fire pan, I have it basically touching the flames from the burner. Sounds like that could also be the problem. Always good advice here...thanks richoso1!! Also my chicken thighs and shoulder I've done don't taste bad at all, I really like this unit because it allows me to get off work and still have time to smoke dinner before 7pm every night!!


----------



## scarbelly

My thoughts are if you are wanting to simplify your smokes - get an Amaze N Smoker.

You can use the propane for the heat in the box and light the AMS to provide your controlled smoke and you will not have any issues with the creosote and you will be getting a great long smoke with the AMS -

Good luck no matter how you go


----------



## smokin - k

To add a side note it sounds like Todd from A maze n smoker has a cold smoke generator coming out any day that works on pellets.. I'm buying two once available. My sawdust one is going to a friend with a weber grill habit!! Smokin - K


----------



## SmokinAl

I think Todd's A-MAZE-N pellet smoker will be for hot or cold smoking.


----------



## darkmoondreamer

Todd told me it will be usable for both pellets and/or sawdust


----------



## tjohnson

Two Handfulls...WOW!

Here's a pic of Good Smoke vs. Bad Smoke.







Pellet Smoker.....What pellet Smoker????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





TJ


----------



## ben franklin

Looks like you already have ton of great advice there, BigBountyBBQ. All I can add is that my first "convenience smokes" (i.e. no pit in the ground or 4X10 cooking pits out back) were in a MES 30 electric and I had some similar issues. Went from soaking chips to dry chips to get more smoke -- then wound up with the ugly white stuff Todd showed in his pics. I'm on a pellet pooper now -- but I can echo what the other folks said about the Amaze N giving great results with electric or gas heat source smokers. It makes the TBS easy -- even for Newbies like you and me!


----------



## Bearcarver

TJohnson said:


> Pellet Smoker.....What pellet Smoker????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


Huh??

Must be just a rumor.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tcon

Hi,  What kind of pellets are you using there BigBountyBBQ?  Your results would have me questioning my pellet quality.  There are pellets out there that are not food quality... not hardwood.


----------



## darkmoondreamer

TJohnson said:


> Two Handfulls...WOW!


I guess I have been goofing too then. I really do prefer a very heavy smoke flavor, but I've been filling the MES 30 chip hopper full twice during each smoke. How many pellets should I be using to still get a heavy taste and do it right? I thought you used the same amount of pellets as chips. I'm using Traeger pellets


----------



## Bearcarver

darkmoondreamer said:


> I guess I have been goofing too then. I really do prefer a very heavy smoke flavor, but I've been filling the MES 30 chip hopper full twice during each smoke. How many pellets should I be using to still get a heavy taste and do it right? I thought you used the same amount of pellets as chips. I'm using Traeger pellets


I would only put a small amount of chips in at a time, or a small chunk or two.

That way if the smoke gets a little too heavy, it won't last long.

If the smoke is too light, just throw a few more in.

I never used pellets in my MES, but I wouldn't put more than about a shot glass full in at a time.

If you have billowing white smoke, that's too much. You want to be just able to see it in the chamber, and have a nice light flow coming from the exhaust.

LOL---If you open the door, and have to wait to be able to see the meat-----Way too much smoke!

See the picture posted by Todd----post #9 above.

I don't think the light smoke I get from my MES is actually blue (TBS), but I keep it at a nice medium smoke. I do that with my AMNS. Nothing does it better.

Bear


----------



## biaviian

TJohnson said:


> Two Handfulls...WOW!
> 
> Here's a pic of Good Smoke vs. Bad Smoke.
> 
> Pellet Smoker.....What pellet Smoker????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ




It better be coming out!  I've been checking your site every other day since hearing about the new invention!!  I'm getting tired of waiting!!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson

Personally, I do not like to "Burp Smoke", but do like smoked foods.

Try using a different type wood for more smoke flavor. 

Mesquite is too strong for me for an entire smoke, but I do like a little Mesquite added to the mix.

Traeger pellets are "Blended Pellets".  They are either Oak or Alder based with flavor wood added.  Most "Blended" pellets are 70%-80% Oak or Alder and 20%-30% Flavor Wood.  So, you're mostly smoking with Oak or Alder in your BBQ.

I'll be stocking 100% Hickory, 100% Cherry, 100% Oak, 100% Maple and Cherry/Maple/Hickory Blend Pellets.  Why pay for "Filler Woods" when you can get 100% Flavor Wood for the same price?

TJ


----------



## tjohnson

Biaviian said:


> It better be coming out!  I've been checking your site every other day since hearing about the new invention!!  I'm getting tired of waiting!!!!!!




Me Too!

Fabricator is slowing things down a bit.

TJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Walking on Bourbon St


----------



## richoso1

TJohnson said:


> Two Handfulls...WOW!
> 
> Here's a pic of Good Smoke vs. Bad Smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet Smoker.....What pellet Smoker????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


That "Bad Smoke", reminded me of a 1959 Ford my dad used to drive. 

Save the planet... it's the only one with Q..


----------



## stovebolt

TJohnson said:


> Me Too!
> 
> Fabricator is slowing things down a bit.
> 
> TJ


    Todd,

   You have my undivided attention. Will you announce here when it's ready? I'm anxious to see what is different.

 Chuck


----------



## oklahomaredbbq

I am using the a-maz-n pellet tube in my master built xl smoker and it works awesome. It lasts for about 4 hrs at 225.


----------

